# Tivo or Xfinity (Comcast) box?



## jsgray (Jun 9, 2011)

I have three Tivo Premiers - two with two tuners and one with four tuners. I hear that Comcast's X1 cable box is pretty good. Anyone have any experience with this or know anything about it?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

there's a thread from a few weeks back:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528002


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I gave the X1 box a try...but in the end, I moved to a Roamio...

Honestly, the DirecTV Genie is a great box...the X1...not so much...


----------



## Mustanger (Jun 10, 2015)

I left uverse after about 6 years and changed to Comcast with the X1 box, partly because the X1 had a 520GB drive which I expected to hold considerably more HD content that the uverse which had a 320GB drive. For what ever reason I was only able to hold about 5 or 6 more HD shows with it, so I got a Roamio with the 3TB drive and haven't looked back.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

Had them both ..recently...

X1 .. is great box ..great user interface...bad customer service .."you are in the comcast eco system"

Tivo offers alot more with current streaming apps and always updating..

Tivo more dependable.. went back to roamio plus and wont look back


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

scottfll954 said:


> Had them both ..recently...
> 
> X1 .. is great box ..great user interface...bad customer service .."you are in the comcast eco system"
> 
> ...


I had the opposite opinion of the X1 DVR... Having come off of DirecTV's Genie and a previous version of TiVo, I found the X1 UI a bit clumsy...

The other thing that completely bewildered me was the fact that sometimes the UI would go unresponsive for a few minutes, and the onscreen message would tell me that the X1 platform was temporarily unavailable. I thought that maybe it was a service outage...but it was a DVR outage...

I never have this problem with TiVo...

All that said, I thought the voice commands were accurate and fantastic on the X1 DVR... I love the fact that you can just speak into the remote and say "Watch ESPN" and the channel changes correctly... Way cool feature!


----------



## Nicholsen (Nov 4, 2007)

I have three TiVo HD's with upgraded hard drives cable cards on the Comcast network. I am a huge TiVo fan and have found my old HD's (which I have lifetimed) to be absolutely dependable in day to day use. No whistles, no bells, just dependable recording. I plan to upgrade to a Romio (or likely it's successor) at some point in time.

However, I did help a friend migrate her system from DirecTV to Comcast X-1.

*Good News --*

The X-1 has an very attractive and appealing interface, with basic news, entertainment and sports reporting in the interface. It's basically her primary source of current news. It's eye candy, and the interface sold her.

No cable card (yes, it's not fair, but it's true)

X-1 system seems to be getting better all the time, with regular software upgrades. (They seem to be shaking out the network issues over time, although they have had some real issues previously.)

*Bad News --*

The X-1 is extremely sensitive to signal strength and quality. It demands a *pristine* signal in both directions. You probably want a "zero loss" *two way* amplifier in order to ensure that. Comcast won't install that unless you insist (although you can buy your own).

Be prepared to replace your home cables with home runs ( no splices or splitters) from the amplifier. Be prepared for multiple service calls to get it all to work right, especially if you are in an apartment building (where not all of the cable is readily replaceable) and spending time on the Comcast user board to diagnose and fix any issues. Like cable cards, patience is a virtue.

If the network goes down, you can't play recorded shows. (This is a big negative, in my opinion.)

The older Pace boxes are believed by many to be less desirable. Be sure you get the newer Arris (e.g. Motorola) box.

The storage capacity is very limited compared to TiVo and there is currently no way to move shows on and off the box. There are rumors (promises?) that storage will go to the cloud at some point, making storage essentially unlimited. However, Comcast also seems to be pushing users toward on demand. I suspect that will soon lead to disabling of the fast forward for some on demand content. 

If you are not tech savvy or don't have a friend who is, it may be a challenge to get X-1 to work dependably for you. Comcast is better than the old days, but it's still Comcast. Be prepared to spend some time to get it right.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

A) This is a TiVo forum. We are naturally biased.

B) I have both in the house I'm living in right now, although I don't know X1 that well. My take is that X1 is a pretty good knock-off of TiVo, but it's not TiVo, and never will be TiVo. You're also not going to be getting 6 tuners and up to 6TB of storage like TiVo, and TiVo is cheaper over the 48-month amortization period of TiVos with Lifetime service.

C) Unlike other providers, the On Demand isn't an issue, as it's available on TiVo. On Demand isn't really useful to a TiVo user, but at least it is available, and of any On Demand system, Comcast's has the most content available.

So I'd say TiVo.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Nicholsen said:


> No cable card (yes, it's not fair, but it's true)


When I returned my X1 DVR to Comcast, the person showed me through the heating vents that there was actually an M-Card cablecard inside the receiver...

Sure enough, I was able to make out the card sitting inside the receiver. I don't think there's anyway to access the card without pulling the chassis cover off...


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

I recently changed from Uverse to Xfinity X1 on 7/11/15.

Initial impressions:

1. Picture quality is much better, sound is better as well (and I was just about to replace my circa 2007 720P HDTV (stop laughing).

2. Internet speed much faster and reliable.
3. Could care less about the phone, but it's pretty cool to get email alerts of missed calls at home and VM notifications on my phone.

4. I noticed with the boxes installed, I could not pause live TV in the gameroom or bedroom, only the main DVR. A call the CS revealed that "yes this is the case". The workaround was get into the habit of always recording programs as you watch them, then you can "pause" the recording. I tried it and it did not work. It was suggested that I can go to a Comcast store and exchange the boxes for boxes that allowed this, but I would go from 7 tuners to 6 tuners. They could not explain how replacing 2 boxes only changes the tuners by 1 

5. When I got to the store to exchange the boxes, I noted the xi1 boxes (the dvr is a xi3 and the other boxes are xi2) only had a power cord, ethernet out and HDMI input. Well, the tv upstairs is older than the bedroom tv (tube TV that still works coax and rca inputs).
6. Wife mentioned the technician said something about the TV upstairs about to "go out", The issue was that after years of swapping out RCA inputs the front inputs were worn. But, the xi2 box originally installed STILL had a COAX output. All he had to do was use that. I know that won't get me the best signal, but i'm not getting HD on that tv anyway (replacement this fall).

So I checked the set-up and verified the technician used my pre-existed whole house wiring, changed to coax input upstairs, and all is fine except the old tube tv can't pause live tv.

I have been pausing live tv since the first Directivo (Phillips) circa 2000. Not sure why the xi2 box does not offer it as a standard feature.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

My roommate has an X1. It's horrible. Yes, it looks attractive. However, it's functionally useless. Storage is limited to about 10-12 shows. Try figuring out how to delete a season pass or see what season passes you have. You can't so far as I can tell. It's slow to respond to the remote. Navigation is torturous with far too many button presses to get anywhere. Scrolling through channel listings is slow.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

The newer secondary boxes can pause live TV, as they have an SD card in them.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

At the risk of stating the obvious, the other "feature" that TiVo has over the X1 boxes is that the secondary boxes are charged by the month, whereas the secondary TiVo Mini is not...saving you $9.99 in additional outlet fees (for each secondary box implemented)...


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Bigg said:


> The newer secondary boxes can pause live TV, as they have an SD card in them.


I believe that the boxes I mentioned are the newer boxes.


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

Roamio Plus or Pro and Mini's to cover rooms like bedroom, office, basement, etc. Love them!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> I believe that the boxes I mentioned are the newer boxes.


I don't know exactly what model we have, but the box definitely has an SD card for live TV rewind. Only downside is, you can't save it to a recording like you can with a TiVo where it's on the hard drive of the main TiVo box that's feeding the Mini.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

I'm thinking of getting Tivo's for all the rooms eventually. Purchasing your own equipment present its own challenges (configuration, activation, being responsible for repair/replacement) but saves money in the long term.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> I'm thinking of getting Tivo's for all the rooms eventually. Purchasing your own equipment present its own challenges (configuration, activation, being responsible for repair/replacement) but saves money in the long term.


Yup. And it's just way better than anything any MSO will rent you (other than the MSOs that rent TiVos of course).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> Yup. And it's just way better than anything any MSO will rent you (other than the MSOs that rent TiVos of course).


Even then it may be better with a retail TiVo because those usually offer more features that the MSO ones don't. You can also purchase lifetime service on them as opposed to paying monthly fees for MSO tivos.


----------



## jsgray (Jun 9, 2011)

So, decided to stay with my 3 TiVo Premiers. Works for me. Also have four power line adapters that work well. My TiVo Stream allows me to watch/transfer shows from my Tivos to my iPad and iPhone wirelessly. I have the Comcast triple play that costs more than I care to pay, however, it's worth it to me because it provides me with many channels, super fast internet, and phone service that my wife uses. After reading many strings in this TiVo Community forum and following a previous post that NorthAlabama directed me to I feel real good about my decision to stay with TiVo and leave the X1 alone.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Even then it may be better with a retail TiVo because those usually offer more features that the MSO ones don't. You can also purchase lifetime service on them as opposed to paying monthly fees for MSO tivos.


Except for VOD. Comcast gives you the best of all worlds, as you get everything. Comcast is looking better for TiVo users now, with VOD and faster internet, while FIOS isn't as attractive as it used to be, but still probably the best. If I end up moving to a place with RCN, FIOS, and Comcast, I'll probably go FIOS, but I'd think 3 times before locking in with a contract, as FIOS isn't upgrading speed the way Comcast is.


----------



## jsgray (Jun 9, 2011)

Also, each TiVo has a 2 gig esata external drive. After giving it some thought, I'm in pretty good shape. I guess my only question is is it worth upgrading from Premier (Lifetime on all 3) to Roamio? Are the features worth the expense in your opinion?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jsgray said:


> Also, each TiVo has a 2 gig esata external drive. After giving it some thought, I'm in pretty good shape. I guess my only question is is it worth upgrading from Premier (Lifetime on all 3) to Roamio? Are the features worth the expense in your opinion?


2 gig external drive? Tivos only support the 1 TB external drive.. or do you mean a 'hacked' external drive?

The Roamio is a lot FASTER than the Premieres. I forget if any of the Premieres can still do the SD menus.. if they can, and you want to, then that would be one reason to, as well as MORE TUNERS.

But since you already have lifetime, as long as you're willing to pay for the extra cablecard for each box, you might as well stick with what you have for now.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> 2 gig external drive? Tivos only support the 1 TB external drive.. or do you mean a 'hacked' external drive?
> 
> The Roamio is a lot FASTER than the Premieres. I forget if any of the Premieres can still do the SD menus.. if they can, and you want to, then that would be one reason to, as well as MORE TUNERS.
> 
> But since you already have lifetime, as long as you're willing to pay for the extra cablecard for each box, you might as well stick with what you have for now.


The Premieres used to be total dogs, but they are pretty good with Haxe now. Not as fast as the Roamios, but not terrible.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigg said:


> On Demand isn't really useful to a TiVo user, but at least it is available, and of any On Demand system, Comcast's has the most content available.


I'm not sure how you come to this conclusion. It can be great for catching shows you didn't record or didn't know about.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

b_scott said:


> I'm not sure how you come to this conclusion. It can be great for catching shows you didn't record or didn't know about.


I've used it to watch shows when a cable outage prevented my tivo from recording.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

b_scott said:


> I'm not sure how you come to this conclusion. It can be great for catching shows you didn't record or didn't know about.


It's a matter of preference. I hate watching on demand because I cant control the show the way I can with a recorded Tivo show. I used to record on demand with my series 2. That worked out great. But I can't do that with the Roamio.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

schatham said:


> It's a matter of preference. I hate watching on demand because I cant control the show the way I can with a recorded Tivo show. I used to record on demand with my series 2. That worked out great. But I can't do that with the Roamio.


I personally would say I "sort of dislike" watching On Demand, but not hate. I appreciate it's there, and DO use it, especially for *some* shows that DO let you FF through commercials (though it's still obviously nowhere near as responsive as a local recording on your hard drive)..

and I *also* do manually record some On Demand things (non-premium and non-NBC often/usually let you record) to my hard drive/DVD recorder.. only once in a while..

I did watch most of Aquarius On Demand, and hated the wait through commercials business.. but again, having the episodes available before they aired was tempting enough to get me to watch them.. (though at the time I didn't realize they were only On Demand for a month.. so I'm waiting for the final ep to air!)


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

all valid points for everyone - of course we wouldn't choose On Demand over recording, but it's nice to have in case you decide to watch a show that has already been on for a few weeks, or if you had an outage, etc.


----------



## jsgray (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry. Meant to say three 1 TB external drives - not three 2 GB drives.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mattack said:


> I personally would say I "sort of dislike" watching On Demand, but not hate.


I'd be totally OK w/ the Xfinity On Demand app, even with the loss of navigation control on some content, if it weren't for the app's launch issues. I tried watching something last night and hit the GSM-11 wall. Not-so-on demand.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

b_scott said:


> I'm not sure how you come to this conclusion. It can be great for catching shows you didn't record or didn't know about.


If TiVo users are using TiVo fully, they record stuff that they want to watch, and thus don't need XoD. Failed recordings is one potential use for it though.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigg said:


> If TiVo users are using TiVo fully, they record stuff that they want to watch, and thus don't need XoD. Failed recordings is one potential use for it though.


define "fully". It's impossible to know of every program you may want to watch, ever. We are not robots. And even suggestions can't know 100%.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

do. not. feed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Bigg said:


> If TiVo users are using TiVo fully, they record stuff that they want to watch, and thus don't need XoD. Failed recordings is one potential use for it though.


This is quite literally the opposite of fully using one's TiVo, if we're talking about the latest models -- per their design.

The latest models have been designed to begin bridging between on-demand/streaming content and recording of broadcast content, and "fully" using these models would mean leveraging on-demand and streaming content, where possible, to get the most out of the limited resources of the models. A few examples of this might be forgoing recording of premium channel content, since it's all available on-demand, or select content from SD channels where HD content is readily available on-demand.

---


NorthAlabama said:


> do. not. feed.


Couldn't help myself; silence can be misinterpreted as agreement.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

b_scott said:


> define "fully". It's impossible to know of every program you may want to watch, ever. We are not robots. And even suggestions can't know 100%.


I.e. only watch stuff they recorded already on TiVo. Basically use TiVo as a TiVo.



krkaufman said:


> The latest models have been designed to begin bridging between on-demand/streaming content and recording of broadcast content, and "fully" using these models would mean leveraging on-demand and streaming content, where possible, to get the most out of the limited resources of the models. A few examples of this might be forgoing recording of premium channel content, since it's all available on-demand, or select content from SD channels where HD content is readily available on-demand.


Streaming is different from On Demand. On Demand is just stuff from TV. Streaming is different content.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigg said:


> I.e. only watch stuff they recorded already on TiVo. Basically use TiVo as a TiVo.


Tell that to Tivo. They've been making Tivo a multifunction device ever since they added in Netflix 7 years ago.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> I.e. only watch stuff they recorded already on TiVo. Basically use TiVo as a TiVo. Streaming is different from On Demand. On Demand is just stuff from TV. Streaming is different content.


So then why don't you use your TV as a TV only and just connect your raw cable or antenna to it directly? No need for a TiVo by your twisted logic. No reason for your TV to evolve into anything other than a plain ole tuner and display.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

b_scott said:


> Tell that to Tivo. They've been making Tivo a multifunction device ever since they added in Netflix 7 years ago.


Heh, yeah, it would seem what he's really saying is "use a Roamio like a Series 2," objectively far short of "fully" using the device's capabilities as designed and implemented by TiVo.



Bigg said:


> Streaming is different from On Demand. On Demand is just stuff from TV. Streaming is different content.


There are morsels of truth, there, but more wrong in so many obvious ways, aside from the statement being irrelevant to the post to which it replied, that I find I lack the energy or will to detail the obvious. I should have listened to North Alabama; it truly can be bottomless once lured under the bridge.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

b_scott said:


> Tell that to Tivo. They've been making Tivo a multifunction device ever since they added in Netflix 7 years ago.


I was referring to TV content, not other content available only online.



HarperVision said:


> So then why don't you use your TV as a TV only and just connect your raw cable or antenna to it directly? No need for a TiVo by your twisted logic. No reason for your TV to evolve into anything other than a plain ole tuner and display.


Because I want a DVR. Also, because I would get color bars and no channels with the cable directly connected to my TV because of encryption.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> I was referring to TV content, not other content available only online. Because I want a DVR. Also, because I would get color bars and no channels with the cable directly connected to my TV because of encryption.


And some people want a DVR and streamer all in one, like a TiVo. So stop judging what they do with it.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Couldn't help myself; silence can be misinterpreted as agreement.


That's the definition of feeding, and for this particular type of troll most of us know that there's no way to get him to see any other reason as valid.

So there's little point in responding, in other words. I've given up for the most part.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> And some people want a DVR and streamer all in one, like a TiVo. So stop judging what they do with it.


That's fine. Netflix is not TV. VOD is just doing something that TiVo itself can do in the first place, but doing a really crappy job of it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Bigg said:


> That's fine. Netflix is not TV. VOD is just doing something that TiVo itself can do in the first place, but doing a really crappy job of it.


You're thinking of HBO.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> You're thinking of HBO.


HBO is a linear channel that TiVo can record.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigg said:


> HBO is a linear channel that TiVo can record.


so are the shows that are on VOD.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Bigg said:


> HBO is a linear channel that TiVo can record.


_whoosh..._


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

b_scott said:


> so are the shows that are on VOD.


Huh? You can't record VOD. And HBO VOD is useless if you have a TiVo, as you could just record the linear channel.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bigg said:


> Huh? You can't record VOD. And HBO VOD is useless if you have a TiVo, as you could just record the linear channel.


Actually, I thought there were ways to record VOD on a Tivo.. and it lasted for 90 minutes or something.. Maybe that was just DirecTV boxes (which I never had)??

Also, you are DEFINITELY wrong about HBO VOD being useless. Or rather, I admit I mostly use On Demand to get HBO shows/movies, but could use other things (including Amazon Prime, which now has older HBO shows too).. Especially with them being without commercials(*), the latency compared to a local recording isn't usually a big deal, since you don't have to FF as much.. (except for the HBO promo).

(*) except the [email protected]$# HBO thing at the very beginning and I think once in a while a promo for some other show..


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mattack said:


> Actually, I thought there were ways to record VOD on a Tivo.. and it lasted for 90 minutes or something.. Maybe that was just DirecTV boxes (which I never had)??


Maybe you're thinking of PPV? I know I used to record PPV on my DirecTiVo -- after paying for the program via the website. I think the later DirecTV DVRs had the time-limiting restrictions you reference, as well.



> Also, you are DEFINITELY wrong about HBO VOD being useless. Or rather, I admit I mostly use On Demand to get HBO shows/movies, ...


Yep, XOD is _especially _useful for premium channel content, in my opinion, since Comcast only broadcasts a single HD channel per premium but seemingly all the content is available in HD on XOD; using XOD allows me to free-up storage space on my DVR by only having to maintain "bridge" copies of recordings, until they're available on XOD; and XOD allows me to entirely skip recording of premium channel shows that I know I don't need to watch within the first few days after they premiere -- saving me both storage space *and* tuners.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigg said:


> Huh? You can't record VOD. And HBO VOD is useless if you have a TiVo, as you could just record the linear channel.


No I'm saying the shows that you eventually watch on VOD were also available to record at one point in time, live.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> Actually, I thought there were ways to record VOD on a Tivo.. and it lasted for 90 minutes or something.. Maybe that was just DirecTV boxes (which I never had)??


Nope.



> Also, you are DEFINITELY wrong about HBO VOD being useless.


Or you could just record the stuff.



krkaufman said:


> Yep, XOD is _especially _useful for premium channel content, in my opinion, since Comcast only broadcasts a single HD channel per premium but seemingly all the content is available in HD on XOD; using XOD allows me to free-up storage space on my DVR by only having to maintain "bridge" copies of recordings, until they're available on XOD; and XOD allows me to entirely skip recording of premium channel shows that I know I don't need to watch within the first few days after they premiere -- saving me both storage space *and* tuners.


If a 6-tuner, 6TB TiVo isn't enough for you then you clearly watch too much TV. Also, while Comcast has 2 HBO HD channels (varies by market) in HD, even HBO2HD is just a bunch of re-runs from the real one.



b_scott said:


> No I'm saying the shows that you eventually watch on VOD were also available to record at one point in time, live.


Oh. That was what I said before.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Bigg said:


> If a 6-tuner, *6TB TiVo* isn't enough for you then you clearly watch too much TV. Also, while Comcast has 2 HBO HD channels (varies by market) in HD, even HBO2HD is just a bunch of re-runs from the real one.


Wait, I thought we were supposed to be using our TiVos ONLY _"as TiVo intends"_ -- so positing that I should be satisfied with a 6TB TiVo would seem to be well beyond what even TiVo thinks should be needed. Limited to 3TBs, storage space is definitely a limiting factor, especially as the number of HD recordings increases; so I'm using the latest models as TiVo intends, by leveraging XOD and streaming capabilities to virtually expand the tuning & storage resources of the device.

Cheers...!


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

_(i'm going to regret entering this discussion, aren't I?)_


mattack said:


> Actually, I thought there were ways to record VOD on a Tivo.. and it lasted for 90 minutes or something..


Yes and no. 
Now we're down to semantics. The box is storing the VOD show locally, so it is technically being recorded by you, but you cannot schedule that download in advance.

I base this statement on the behaviour I see when I use Comcast/Xfinity On Demand to watch a show from their library. After viewing, the show sits in a special folder for 24 hours, and they label it as "rented" even tho' it cost me nothing. I can then rewatch the local copy without using my internet bandwidth to stream it a second time.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

KDeFlane said:


> _(i'm going to regret entering this discussion, aren't I?)_


yes. (see post #34)



> I can then rewatch the local copy without using my internet bandwidth to stream it a second time.


xfinity vod doesn't use internet bandwidth (except remote commands), it streams over cable. directv uses internet downloads for vod.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Wait, I thought we were supposed to be using our TiVos ONLY _"as TiVo intends"_ -- so positing that I should be satisfied with a 6TB TiVo would seem to be well beyond what even TiVo thinks should be needed. Limited to 3TBs, storage space is definitely a limiting factor, especially as the number of HD recordings increases; so I'm using the latest models as TiVo intends, by leveraging XOD and streaming capabilities to virtually expand the tuning & storage resources of the device.
> 
> Cheers...!


There isn't a whole lot of reason for a 6TB TiVo, other than for bragging rights. But I was trying to make a point, since such a thing does exist.

The only situation I can envision where 3TB is limiting is if you want to record everything during the Olympics while keeping other recordings going and not getting too close to not having any disk space free.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigg said:


> Oh. That was what I said before.


*facepalm*

I give up.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bigg said:


> The only situation I can envision where 3TB is limiting is if you want to record everything during the Olympics while keeping other recordings going and not getting too close to not having any disk space free.


You don't record enough shows!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bigg said:


> Or you could just record the stuff.


But that means you have to (1) find it, and (2) wait for it to show up on the channel again.

Using VOD lets me watch it NOW (sometime after the first airing).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> But that means you have to (1) find it, and (2) wait for it to show up on the channel again.
> 
> Using VOD lets me watch it NOW (sometime after the first airing).


Or you could plan ahead and TiVo will take care of the rest.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigg said:


> Or you could plan ahead and TiVo will take care of the rest.


dude. seriously.


----------



## Tecocat (Jan 24, 2005)

Bigg said:


> Nope.
> 
> Or you could just record the stuff.
> 
> ...


So much wrong with what you've written....

You can record VOD on a TiVo (or at least on a Series 2), you just can't schedule the recording. But you can record it as it's playing. Just set it to record some real "dummy" show, then use the cable remote to change over to VOD. I do it all the time, so I don't have to worry about running out of buffer or if I can't watch it at that time (something else to do right then) or if there's some other pre-recorded show I'm more in the mood to watch.

VOD is useful for lots of reasons. One has already been mentioned...sometimes TiVo recordings fail (like it doesn't change the channel properly). Sometimes TV shows are preempted in a local market for some kind of breaking local news or sports. Sometimes there are multiple shows on at the same time that I want to watch and I can watch/record them all. (Granted, if I had a 6-tuner TiVo, that last one probably wouldn't be a problem.)

I've currently got a 1T drive in my Series 2 TiVo that's nearly full, and Series 2 only records in SD. I don't know what that would translate to in HD recordings, but I could imagine it being many times larger.

My Comcast cable service includes at least 6 HBO SD channels and I think there are HD versions of all of them (although I'm not 100% sure). And, no, they're not just showing reruns of the main HBO channel - other than HBO2, they each "specialize" in different types of movies and programs (like HBO Family, HBO Classic, etc.).

As for them all having been available "live" at some point, yes, that may be true, but I'm not always aware of everything that's on every minute of the day. So I may not have known to record something at the time it was showing.


----------

